# FWA '09



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright so my mate and I are both going to FWA this year, and was just curious who all is going. And for those who have been before, wondering what it will be like, as this will be our first con.

^_^



PS. Any floor space available (money and art to offer) for two wolves for 2 nights?


----------



## Uro (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be thur...hopefully.
Trying to have a few rides lined up due to the amazing reliability furs seem to have. -_-;


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be there for an undetermined amount of time. My eyes will be open.



FWA will be like any other convention except the topic of interest will be anthropomorphic animals. It will just be a bunch of people socializing and doing convention related things (like going to panels/events or shopping for things). Any concern you have about something (very) inappropriate happening should be left at the door, unless you intend to go room hopping.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm gonna try to go. It'll be my first fur convention, too, if I can't get to RCFM next month.
You'll see me as a fox, though, rather than a porcupine (that is, if I can get all my stuff together before then).


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 26, 2009)

Luna_Redmoon said:


> Alright so my mate and I are both going to FWA this year, and was just curious who all is going. And for those who have been before, wondering what it will be like, as this will be our first con.
> 
> ^_^
> 
> ...



I'll be there again this year. Also, my partner and I have floor space available if you don't mind that so far there are 6 people in our room (three using the beds, three with floor space). Right now, the price I'm asking as far as floor space is $60 for three nights, or it would be $40 for two nights (per person). We're there Friday night through Sunday night. (Check out on Monday.)

If you're interested, send me a PM or an e-mail at kumochan@gmail.com .


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 27, 2009)

oh wow cool! i cant wait and I am really excited!!!
Which reminds me...I make furry tails and ears, and was just curious how I would go about selling them at the Con. As well as if anyone wants one, or knows anyone that wants one. I can make almost anything


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 28, 2009)

i am gooiiing, hopefully. .__.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 4, 2009)

I live like two exits away from where this convention is being held, so I'll probably end up going. xD It'll be my very first convention, and hopefully I'll get to meet some new people! <33


----------



## Koze (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm going with my best friend Genris. Rooming up with pretty much only gay guys, except one :3


----------



## Uro (Mar 9, 2009)

Koze said:


> I'm going with my best friend Genris. Rooming up with pretty much only gay guys, except one :3



He's keeping it a secret!!


----------



## Koze (Mar 9, 2009)

He's in denial xD

gallery full of gay porn. NO NOT ME I SURE AINT GAY.


----------



## Kilcodo (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be at the Dealer's Den, come and find me!


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2009)

Koze said:


> He's in denial xD
> 
> gallery full of gay porn. NO NOT ME I SURE AINT GAY.



Lawls, I'll have to bump into yous guys sometime.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2009)

Uro said:


> Lawls, I'll have to bump into yous guys sometime.




Just watch out for the stairs.


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Just watch out for the stairs.



Stairs are lethal. D:


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2009)

Uro said:


> Stairs are lethal. D:




They are rather docile, but at the drop of a hat can lash out and maim whatever poor soul happens to wander too close. Although, the new hotel doesn't appear to have a large set of outdoor, concrete stairs... unfortunately for us.


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> They are rather docile, but at the drop of a hat can lash out and maim whatever poor soul happens to wander too close. Although, the new hotel doesn't appear to have a large set of outdoor, concrete stairs... unfortunately for us.



Aww too bad, I always enjoyed watching fail people fall down.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2009)

I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> They are rather docile, but at the drop of a hat can lash out and maim whatever poor soul happens to wander too close. Although, the new hotel doesn't appear to have a large set of outdoor, concrete stairs... unfortunately for us.



I know, now the drunks will have to find another place to hurt themselves! Pesky pesky. 


Anyone else going as God-Level? We do every year, even if it means we have to scrimp outrageously. I can't wait to find out what the restaurant is going to be this year; honestly, I wouldn't be disappointed in the least if they did the meat faucet again. IT WAS SO AWESOME.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> I know, now the drunks will have to find another place to hurt themselves! Pesky pesky.
> 
> 
> Anyone else going as God-Level? We do every year, even if it means we have to scrimp outrageously. I can't wait to find out what the restaurant is going to be this year; honestly, I wouldn't be disappointed in the least if they did the meat faucet again. IT WAS SO AWESOME.




Normally I would, but I no longer do so at this convention. It has become a matter of principle.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Normally I would, but I no longer do so at this convention. It has become a matter of principle.



Really? If it's not being too nosy, why not at this convention? I've never really had problems with anything, but then, I tend not to be the most observant of people.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> Really? If it's not being too nosy, why not at this convention? I've never really had problems with anything, but then, I tend not to be the most observant of people.




It would be unwise to commence such dissemination, but I will say it is nothing that should trouble you. The reasons are personal.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah, ok. Enough for me then; personal is none of my business. 

If you're a fan of steak (or any meat) I do recommend last year's restaurant though. Their salad bar was amazing as well, but I wouldn't pay to go just for that, if you aren't a big meat eater. http://www.fogodechao.com/locations/atlantaGA.htm


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogo de Chao is a wonderful restaurant especially for the meat lover, but I believe you would appreciate Bacchanalia more (given you seem like a gourmand of sorts).


Should you go to Bacchanalia, order the Alaskan Crab Fritters. It is divine. Though I do believe they have a dress code of smart/business casual.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 10, 2009)

I just looked at the menu online, and it does look absolutely amazing. I'll definitely have to put that on my list of places I have to eat at sometime. From the menu it looks like everything is done in house, even curing, and that is amazing.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 13, 2009)

I shall be there with a few of my friends, one non-fur even.


----------

